# TD DI, RRSP's, and RRIF's - Fee Avoidance?



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

My RRSP is with TD DI. 
There seems to be a $25 fee for partial RRSP withdrawals. 
I'm not sure if the fee applies if you are moving RRSP funds to a RRIF account with TD DI. 
I don't think there's a fee for RRIF withdrawals. (Please correct me if I'm wrong.)

No one likes being dinged, so I'm trying to identify ways to avoid this RRSP withdrawal fee. Yet I want to have flexibility to tap into my RRSP savings early in my retirement (early-mid 50's). 
Has anyone had any experience getting this fee waived by simply having a large enough RRSP value or being part of some TD program?

I hesitate to convert my entire RRSP to a RRIF before 71 because I want to prevent being forced to pull out the required minimum during down markets. Or should I not be concerned about this if I have enough fixed income in my RRSP/RRIF?

Is it worth moving a portion of my RRSP to a RRIF account so the minimum withdrawals are lessened but I can take obviously take out more (even though there's withholding taxes) if returns are good. And I have to keep the RRIF value above a certain amount to prevent getting hit from another fee. 
Would I be able to top up my existing RRIF account using funds from my RRSP? Or would I have to create a new, separate RRIF account? 

Should I just ditch TD for some other bank?


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

I have a RRIF and RRSP with TDDI. I keep enough in the RRIF to avoid admin fees. Each year, I transfer what I want to withdraw (accounting for the min withdrawal from the RRIF) from the RRSP to the RRIF (no fee to transfer, but you do have to call in to do it).

Then withdraw from the RRIF. There is no fee to withdraw from the RRIF. You don't create a new RRIF account when topping up the existing RRIF - it just gets added to the existing RRIF.


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks for the info/details!


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Is the TDDI RRIF just another sub-account, like the A, B, J, S, U etc sub-accounts for C$, U$, C$TFSA, C$RRSP, and so forth?
Can you transfer in-kind between them by calling TDDI to do a journal transfer or do you have to move cash only?


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

My TDDI RRIF has a separate # - it's not a sub-account like the rest. You can transfer in-kind by calling.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

RBC Direct Investing allows free registered withdrawals if one person in the household has more then $250,000 in assets in their personal combined accounts. They call it the "Gold Member" program.


----------

